# A couple pics of my 55 Gallon tank.



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

Note the 2 angels..They are HUGE. 

Also screwed up with flash on one of the photos. So it looks like its a moonlight tank.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

nice looking tank! do you dose anything for the plants? add CO2?

Your angels are awesome!


----------



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. No CO2 added. I am however thinking of options. Also experimenting with LED strip light at the moment (in separate 5 gallon tank). Angels ARE super beautiful  Thanks!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You fed those angels a lot of Tetra foods right? Tetra foods usually make angels really big like that. your male's huge! Cool stuff.


----------



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks pal, Food is key, I give them flakes,brine shrimp or bloodworms alternatively. They all love the Shrimp a lot


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those guys are amazing!


----------



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

By the way which one is the male ? And how do you know looking at the pictures?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

the bigger one. Forehead and chest shape. Also the way they carry themselves. The female always leans back a couple of degrees out of submission


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice pair of angels. Thanks for sharing
BTW, have they breed for you yet?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> You fed those angels a lot of Tetra foods right? Tetra foods usually make angels really big like that. your male's huge! Cool stuff.


really? wow which of their foods in particular, got myself some koi angels i want to beef up lol


----------



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice pair of angels. Thanks for sharing
> BTW, have they breed for you yet?


I have my 55 gallon with lots of other fish. Never tried to breed them. I can still give it a shot I suppose. Just cant have another tank to breed them though


----------

